# Biketreffs des MTB-Club-Beinhart im Jahr 2011



## Fubbes (28. März 2011)

Auch wenn der Winter zum Ende sehr Biker-freundlich war und einige Biketreffs den ganzen Winter Ã¼ber stattfinden, gibt es hier zum Start der Sommersaison eine komplette Ãbersicht Ã¼ber die Biketreffs von den Mitgliedern des MTB-Club-Beinhart. 

Folgende Biketreffs gibt es derzeit (ausfÃ¼hrliche Beschreibung weiter unten):

Wiesbaden-Schierstein, KleinaustraÃe, Samstag 14 Uhr
Wiesbaden-Schierstein, RheingaustraÃe, Samstag 13:30 Uhr
Feierabendtreff Mainz, Gonsenheimer Wald, Dienstag + Donnerstag 18.30
Feierabend-MTB-Treffs in Main-Taunus, Dienstag/Donnerstag
Feierabendtreff, Bingen, Donnerstag 18:15
Viel SpaÃ beim Mitfahren,
Daniel

*Allgemeines*
Der MTB-Club Beinhart Ingelheim e.V. ist ein "echter" eingetragener Verein, mit Sitz in Mainz. Wir haben einen gewÃ¤hlten Vorstand und alles, was man braucht, um Touren, Rennen etc. abgesichert veranstalten zu kÃ¶nnen. Der Verein verfolgt keine kommerziellen Interessen, die Vorstandsmitglieder arbeiten ehrenamtlich und strengen Vereinsmief haben wir bisher erfolgreich auf ein erforderliches Minimum beschrÃ¤nken kÃ¶nnen. Vielmehr ist uns der SpaÃ am Biken (egal ob CC oder DH) das Wichtigste. Daher rÃ¼hrt auch der immer noch vorhandene familiÃ¤re Touch bei unseren Events â¦

*Die Teilnahme an Biketreffs ist unabhÃ¤ngig von einer Club-Mitgliedschaft mÃ¶glich und erfolgt auf eigene Gefahr.* 

*Regeln?*
Beinhart-MTB-Treffs sind keine Rennveranstaltungen! Das Tempo wird dem SchwÃ¤chsten angepasst. Auf andere Waldbesucher wird ebenfalls RÃ¼cksicht genommen. 
Die TeilnehmerInnen sind aufgefordert, ihr Fahr-VermÃ¶gen realistisch einzuschÃ¤tzen und kein Risiko einzugehen. Wer sich beim Fahren Ã¼berfordert fÃ¼hlt, darf und soll gerne den Mund aufmachen oder auch getrost ein StÃ¼ck schieben. Dies ist allemal besser, als einen Sturz zu riskieren. 
Es besteht strikte Helmpflicht! Das Mountainbike muss technisch intakt und in einwandfreiem Zustand sein. Dabei sein sollte auÃerdem eine Luftpumpe, einen Ersatzschlauch, etwas Werkzeug, ausreichend Trinken, Riegel, Regenkleidung und eventuell Lampen fÃ¼r den RÃ¼ckweg nach Hause. 

*Wie erfahre ich von Absagen?*
Wenn lÃ¤ngerfristig absehbar ist, dass Biketreffs ausfallen, erfolgt eine Absage im IBC-Forum. Sehr kurzfristige (z.B. wetterbedingte) Absagen sind Ã¼ber das Forum oft nicht mÃ¶glich. Deshalb sind alle Teilnehmer aufgefordert kurz vorher selbst zu entscheiden, wie wahrscheinlich es ist, dass die Treffs stattfinden. 
Als Regel gilt: Wenn es nicht regnet wird gefahren, auch bei nassem Boden. 

*Beinhart Touren- und Techniklevel*
Die Beinharten Touren- und Techniklevel sind auf unserer Homepage erklÃ¤rt. 
Hier die Kurzfassung:

Tempo-Level 1: 6 km/h bei 2-3 % Steigung, 4 km/h bei 6 % Steigung 
Tempo-Level 2: 9 km/h bei 2-3 % Steigung, 6 km/h bei 6 % Steigung
Tempo-Level 3: 12 km/h bei 2-3 % Steigung, 9 km/h bei 6 % Steigung

*Wiesbaden-Schierstein, KleinaustraÃe*
*Wo:*
Treffpunkt: Wiesbaden-Schierstein, Parkplatz KleinaustraÃe
Tourengebiet: Rheingaugebirge und Taunus (Schlangenbad, Wiesbaden)
*Wann:*
Samstags, 14:00 Uhr, nach AnkÃ¼ndigung im IBC-Forum 
Fahrzeit 3 bis 4 Stunden
*Level:*
Geschwindigkeit Level 2, Schwierigkeit Level 2 â 3
*Guide:*
Kontakt Achim und Michael (Picard)
*IBC:*
Beinhart-Biketreff KleinaustraÃe, Samstags 14.00 Uhr
*Sonstiges:* 
Helmpflicht und funktionierendes MTB
dieser Biketreff findet ganzjÃ¤hrig statt

*Wiesbaden-Schierstein, RheingaustraÃe*
*Wo:*
Treffpunkt: Wiesbaden-Schierstein, Parkplatz RheingaustraÃe (unter Schiersteiner BrÃ¼cke)  
Tourengebiet: Taunus 
*Wann:*
Samstags, 13.30 Uhr, nach AnkÃ¼ndigung im IBC-Forum 
Fahrzeit ca. 3 Stunden, ca. 35 km, max. 1000 hm
*Level:*
Beinhart Level-1-2
Geeignet fÃ¼r Einsteiger und GenuÃ-MTBÂ´ler 
GrundsÃ¤tzlich richten sich Gruppengeschwindigkeit und Streckenschwierigkeit nach dem individuellen LeistungsvermÃ¶gen der Teilnehmer.
*Guide:*
Bei Fragen wendet ihr euch im IBC-Forum per PM an Werner
*IBC:*
IBC-Regional-Forum Mainz, Wiesbaden, Bad Kreuznach und HunsrÃ¼ck, dort separater Thread mit Tour-AnkÃ¼ndigung
*Sonstiges:*
Der Beinhart-Biketreff RheingaustraÃe findet nur nach vorheriger AnkÃ¼ndigung im IBC-Forum statt. 
Es ist eine Anmeldung im IBC-Forum unter der entsprechenden Tour-AnkÃ¼ndigung erforderlich! 

*Feierabendtreff Mainz, Gonsenheimer Wald*
*Wo: *
Treffpunkt Dienstag: Gonsenheimer Wald, an der 14-Nothelfer-Kapelle (KapellenstraÃe in Mainz-Gonsenheim)
Treffpunkt Donnerstag: Parkplatz Schloss Waldthausen
Tourengebiet: Mainzer StadtwÃ¤lder und Gemarkungen Richtung Wackernheim/Ingelheim/ Uhlerborn.
*Wann: *
Dienstags und Donnerstags um 18.30 Uhr 
Max. 2 Stunden, 20 â 30 km, bis 400 hm
Start: Dienstag, 12.4.
*Level:*
Konditions- und Technik-Level bis 2. 
*Guide:*
JÃ¼rgen, Werner und ggf. weitere Guides
Bei Fragen wendet ihr euch im IBC-Forum per PM an Ripman oder Werner
*IBC:*
noch offen
*Sonstiges:*
FÃ¼r den Treff im Gonsenheimer-Wald ist keine Anmeldung erforderlich, wer da ist, fÃ¤hrt mit

*Feierabend-MTB-Treffs in Main-Taunus*
*Wo:*
Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal (NavigationsgerÃ¤t: Hofheim, Mainau 2. GenÃ¼gend ParkplÃ¤tze am StraÃenrand)
Gundelhard, Kelkheim (NavigationsgerÃ¤t: Kelheim, Lorsbacher Str. Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim. Die VerlÃ¤ngerung der Lorsbacher Str. fÃ¼hrt hoch zum Restaurant Gundelhard)
Rote MÃ¼hle, Kelkheim (NavigationsgerÃ¤t: Kelkheim, Rote MÃ¼hle. ParkplÃ¤tze gehÃ¶ren zum Restaurant und kÃ¶nnen an warmen Sommerabenden total Ã¼berfÃ¼llt sein. Alternativparkplatz hier: Rotebergstr. 30, Kelkheim ... und noch ca. 7 Minuten MTB-Anfahrt zur Roten MÃ¼hle)
*Wann:*
Dienstag und Donnerstag. Die Touren starten zwischen 18 und 19 Uhr, in AbhÃ¤ngigkeit von Jahreszeit und Ort
Als Regel gilt: Wenn es nicht regnet wird gefahren, auch bei nassem Boden. Bei unsicherer Wetterlage bitte nochmals um 17 Uhr im IBC-Forum nachschauen. 
Der Abschluss erfolgt traditionsgemÃ¤Ã beim Italiener "Momenti di Vita Italiani", HauptstraÃe 67, 65719 Hofheim am Taunus.
Ab 29. MÃ¤rz 2011
*Level:*
Die Touren am Dienstag entsprechen dem Level 2 bis 2+ bei einer Dauer von 2,5 bis 3,0 Std., Distanz 25-35 km, HÃ¶henmeter: 600 - 1000, Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit 11-15 km/h
Die Touren am Donnerstag entsprechen dem Level 1 bei einer Dauer 2 bis 2,5 Std., Distanz 20-30 km, HÃ¶henmeter: 400 - 700, Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit 10-13 km/h
*Guide:*
Uwe50 (Urs) und Mrs. Rocky M. (Marion)
*IBC:*
Die einzelnen Touren werden im lokalen Bikeforum Frankfurt und Umgebung und als Link im Forum Mainz, Wiesbaden, Bad Kreuznach und HunsrÃ¼ck ausgeschrieben. Um Anmeldung im Forum oder per PersÃ¶nliche Nachricht wird gebeten. 
*Sonstiges:*
ErfahrungsgemÃ¤Ã unter- und Ã¼berschÃ¤tzen sich die Telnehmerinnen und Teilnehmer bezÃ¼glich ihrer Kondition wenn sie das erste Mal an einer solchen Tour teilnehmen. Darum: Einfach mitfahren und sich vom Berufsalltag in einer Gruppe entspannen. 

*Feierabendtreff, Bingen*
*Wo:*
Grundschule MÃ¼nster-Sarmsheim
Tourengebiet: Binger Wald, Nahehinterland
*Wann:*
Donnerstags, 18:15, 2h bis 2,5h
AnkÃ¼ndigung im IBC-Forum
Ab 31. MÃ¤rz 2011
*Level:*
30 - 40 km, 600 - 700 hm, Level 2+
*Guide:*
Daniel (Fubbes)
*IBC:*
Feierabendrunde in Bingen
*Sonstiges:*
Eine Anmeldung ist nicht erforderlich, aber dennoch sinnvoll, denn ohne Meldungen findet der Biketreff nicht statt.


----------



## Ripman (29. März 2011)

Sehr ausführlich, informativ und aus meiner Sicht vollständig.

Vielen Dank

CU

Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (29. März 2011)

Habe mir auch Mühe gegeben 

Wenn ein Fehler drin ist oder sich was ändert, einfach Bescheid sagen, dann korrigiere ich das.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## Sparcy (29. März 2011)

Hab ich doch gesagt. Du bist der perfekte Mann dafür 
Deshalb hab ich Dich auch vorgeschlagen 

VG
Markus


----------



## Fubbes (29. März 2011)

Ach, du warst das 

Damit ist meine Vorstandsarbeit für dieses Jahr nun aber auch erledigt 

Daniel


----------



## Werner (12. April 2011)

Zur Erinnerung:

Heute starteten die GoWa-Treffs für das Sommerhalbjahr. Das Wetter war viel besser, als es der Blick nach oben vermuten ließ und einen ersten Platten hatten wir auch schon!

Wer es nicht glauben will überzeugt sich selbst:








Die Treffpunkte:

Dienstags: Treffen wir uns hier 

Donnerstags: Treffen wir uns da 

Bis die Tage...
...Werner


----------



## matthias2003 (14. April 2011)

Werner schrieb:


> ...
> Die Treffpunkte:
> 
> Dienstags: Treffen wir uns hier
> ...


Hi Werner+Daniel,
ich habe die neuen Links im Haupttext eingebaut. Dann gibt es keine "Falschanfahrer".
Matthias


----------



## Werner (14. April 2011)

matthias2003 schrieb:


> ...ich habe die neuen Links im Haupttext eingebaut. Dann gibt es keine "Falschanfahrer"....



Danke für deine Aufmerksamkeit und Arbeit, Matthias!

Gruß
Werner


----------



## a.nienie (14. April 2011)

Werner schrieb:


> ...
> Die Treffpunkte:
> 
> Dienstags: Treffen wir uns hier
> ...


verwirrung vorprogrammiert


----------



## HackerSchorsch (20. April 2011)

Gestern das erste Mal als Gast mitgefahren.
Super Runde - thx an den Guide!


----------



## Ripman (22. April 2011)

Der Mensch ist ein Gewohnheitstier! Also nochmal zur Erinnerung:
*
Feierabendtreff im GoWa*

*Treffpunkt Dienstag* - 14 Nothelfer-Kapelle

*Treffpunkt Donnerstag *- Schloß Waldhausen

Scheint echt schwer zu sein 

Après-Bike ist aber immer bei Costa in der Sportklause.

CU

Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Werner (4. Mai 2011)

Der gestrige Biketreff hat klar bewiesen dass...

.....mindestens einer von uns bis 3 (Platten) zählen kann:





Übrigens: bislang einsamer Rekord an besagter Stelle 

Bis die Tage...
...Werner


----------



## a.nienie (5. Mai 2011)

da ist doch nichts außer sand...


----------



## Werner (5. Mai 2011)

a.nienie schrieb:


> da ist doch nichts außer sand...



..sag bloß, du kennst die Mörder-Rinne im GoWa nicht?...


----------



## a.nienie (6. Mai 2011)

doch doch, aber die hatte ich jetzt nicht auf dem schirm.


----------



## mbonsai (13. Mai 2011)

So sieht jemand aus, der gerade aus den Brennnesseln herausgekrochen kommt, weil die Klickies die Fuesse nicht rauslassen wollten


----------



## Achim (14. Mai 2011)

Solche Tanzeinlagen gehören einfach dazu und können u.U. die Laune der Mitfahrer steigern (natürlich unter vorgehaltener Hand).  Köstemlich.

Achim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nicoleII (27. September 2011)

Hallo zusammen!

  Am Donnerstag den 15. September fand leider die letzte offizielle beinharte Feierabendrunde im Gonsenheimer Wald für dieses Jahr statt. 
  Vielen Dank an die beiden Guides Jürgen und Werner, die unermüdlich und stets gut gelaunt eine mehr oder minder große Meute durch die Mainzer Stadtwälder und Gemarkungen Richtung Wackernheim/Ingelheim/Uhlerborn geführt haben!  Und natürlich auch danke an alle, die gelegentlich als Ersatz-Guide eingesprungen sind und all die netten Leute, die mitgefahren sind!  (@ Werner: Weiterhin gute Genesung!!)
  Mir hat's riesig Spaß gemacht und ich vermisse die Runden und die anschließende Einkehr schon jetzt! 

  Der eine und die andere wollten diese Gewohnheit auch noch nicht so ganz aufgeben, so dass wir uns bis auf weiteres bei geänderten Startzeiten weiterhin zum Radeln treffen. Morgen (Dienstag) soll es um 17:30 Uhr an der 14-Nothelfer-Kapelle losgehen. Wer also Lust und zeitlich auch die Möglichkeit hat, dieses herrliche Wetter noch zu genießen, schaut einfach vorbei. (Allerdings gibt es bei diesem privaten Treff keine "Guide-Garantie" - d.h. ggf. werden wir einfach nur orientierungslos durch den Wald irren ) Denkt auf jeden Fall an die Beleuchtung für den Heimweg! 

  Man sieht sich!
  Nicole


----------



## Fubbes (27. September 2011)

Der Abend-Treff in Bingen ist ebenfalls offiziell zu Ende. Auch wenn er meistens nur in trauter Zweisamkeit statt fand, bedeutet das nicht, dass es in der Binger Ecke langweilig wäre.
Deshalb fahre ich auch im Winter weiter, jeden Sonntag Morgen um 10 Uhr. Der Rest der Daten stimmt mit dem Abendtreff überein.

Bis wann gehen die Treffs in Main-Taunus?

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## Werner (27. September 2011)

nicoleII schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Am Donnerstag den 15. September fand leider die letzte offizielle beinharte Feierabendrunde im Gonsenheimer Wald für dieses Jahr statt.
> Vielen Dank an die beiden Guides....
> ...



Danke auch dir, Nicole für den freundlichen Rückblick auf das vergangene letzte halbe Jahr, d.h. die GoWa-Saison 2011 und die Genesungswünsche. Wir werden uns in Kürze wieder auf dem Rad sehen... wie ich schon vor Wochen andeutete: Unkraut vergeht nicht!

Bis die Tage...
...Werner


----------



## Ripman (28. September 2011)

Wie ich mich gestern überzeugen konnte, funktioniert das mit den Biketreffs ja auch ohne "offizielle" Begleitung. Bravo!!!

Mal sehen, wie lange man noch fahren kann, bevor der Start schon im Dunkeln liegt.

CU

Jürgen


----------



## a.nienie (28. September 2011)

bis zum sonnenuntergang





dank frank auch mal die trails hoch statt runter
... auf eher wenig ausgetretenen pfaden.


----------



## nicoleII (28. September 2011)

Werner schrieb:


> Wir werden uns in Kürze wieder auf dem Rad sehen...


 Das würde mich sehr freuen! (Aber auf einem '_Rad_' habe ich dich ja letztens schon gesehen! Ich bin gespannt, wann ich dich wieder auf dem _Bike _sehe!? )



Ripman schrieb:


> Wie ich mich gestern überzeugen konnte,  funktioniert das mit den Biketreffs ja auch ohne "offizielle"  Begleitung. Bravo!!!


 
Jepp, war klasse gestern! 
(Es ist echt ein Riesenfortschritt, dass sich diese Selbsthilfegruppe mittlerweile ganz ohne Betreuer im Leben (oder zumindest im GoWa und drumherum) zurechtfindet! )



a.nienie schrieb:


> bis zum sonnenuntergang
> dank frank auch mal die trails hoch statt runter
> ... auf eher wenig ausgetretenen pfaden.



 Die nächste Gelegenheit hierzu: morgen, gleiche Zeit, selber Ort  - im Klartext: Donnerstag, den 29.9.2011, um 17:30 Uhr an der 14-Nothelfer-Kapelle 

Wenn ich mich bis dahin von der gestrigen Anstrengung und meinen Verletzungen erholt habe, schaue ich vielleicht auch wieder vorbei...
Nicole


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (29. September 2011)

In Hofheim wird noch bis zum bitteren Ende (=Zeitumstellung) weitergeradelt (heute zum Beispiel zu 16.!!!). Also, wems in Mainz zu ruhig oder zu flach ist, auf zum östlichen Beinhart-Treff ! Ohne Lampe geht da allerdings nichts mehr.....

Und anschließend gibts immer !!!!!

Viele Grüsse aus Hofheim

Marion und Urs


----------



## nicoleII (3. Oktober 2011)

16 tapfere Leute beim östlichen Beinhart-Treff! Respekt! (Wem es im Taunus übrigens zu überlaufen, zu gebirgig und zu dunkel ist, der kommt einfach zu uns . Eine anschließende Einkehr gehört natürlich selbstverständlich immer dazu!)

Also, ich möchte diese Woche gerne wieder Di & voraussichtlich auch am Do um 17:30 Uhr zu einer Feierabendrunde an der Kapelle starten und freue mich wieder auf nette Mitfahrer&Mitfahrerinnen! (Sollte es eine Mehrheit geben, die so früh nicht kann und lieber später los möchte, kann man die Startzeit auch anpassen - meldet Euch!)

Man sieht sich!
Nicole

Nachtrag: 
Unser Stammlokal steht uns morgen leider nicht zur Verfügung! Wir müssen uns also ein anderes Lokal für die Einkehr suchen, daher ist es evtl. sinnvoll, ein Fahrradschloss mit einzupacken.


----------



## Werner (3. Oktober 2011)

nicoleII schrieb:


> Also, ich möchte diese Woche gerne wieder Di & voraussichtlich auch am Do .........
> 
> Man sieht sich!
> Nicole



...Bikevirus? 

... find ich 

...Werner


----------



## Dachma (4. Oktober 2011)

Ich komme mit. Habe aber keine Lampe und keine Ahnung vom Weg. Ihr müsstet mich also bei Einbruch der Dunkelheit am Auto abliefern, bitte. Sonst krieg ich Angst.
LG
Dagmar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (4. Oktober 2011)

nicoleII schrieb:


> ... Nachtrag:
> Unser Stammlokal steht uns morgen leider nicht zur Verfügung! Wir müssen uns also ein anderes Lokal für die Einkehr suchen, daher ist es evtl. sinnvoll, ein Fahrradschloss mit einzupacken.



mir fällt jetzt keine wirkliche alternative ein (und das aus meinem mund).
die vom turm stellen immer den mülleimer auf den trail, die will ich nicht unterstützen. ist aber nur meine persönliche meinung.

war schon mal jemand in dem laden rechte seite vom gowa kommend, richtung juxplatz?
lauwarmes bier sollten die auch hinkriegen


----------



## Littlejohn (6. Oktober 2011)

Wer hat lust heute auf eine Feierabendrunde? 
Trotz der eher schlechten Wettervorhersage und des Sonnenuntergang gegen 18:50Uhr......
Uhrzeit wie gehabt 17:30Uhr oder etwas früher?


----------



## nicoleII (6. Oktober 2011)

Also ich sag ab - bin heute total unfit und dann noch die Regenfront, die da gleich kommen soll - besser nicht  Schade.... Allen anderen viel Vergnügen!


----------



## Littlejohn (6. Oktober 2011)

Nach einem Blick nach Draußen und auf dem Regenradar sag ich auch lieber ab... GoWa liegt ja genau im Durchzugsgebiet...  

Vielleicht Schaffen wir es ja Dienstag nochmal zu fahren?


----------



## Lampenschirm (6. Oktober 2011)

hallo zusammen,
heute also nicht fahren? habe schon extra mein schlauchboot ans Rad montiert. will Dienstag auch mit!!! 

greetz


----------



## a.nienie (7. Oktober 2011)

dienstag dann früher oder wie gehabt 1730?

der regen gestern war doch nur ein kleiner schauer.


----------



## Littlejohn (7. Oktober 2011)

Habs befürchtet das es nur ein Schauer sein wird....

Dienstag bin ich flexibel.


----------



## Lampenschirm (7. Oktober 2011)

17:30 würde passen.


----------



## stonyhow (8. Oktober 2011)

hy, wir sind zu zweit und wollten kurzfristig gern noch um 14h mitradeln.
Wir werden einfach mal um 14h zum Treffpunkt erscheinen.

Liebe Grüße Sabrina!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dachma (11. Oktober 2011)

Fährt heute jemand um 17:30?
Lg
Dagmar


----------



## der wahre H. (11. Oktober 2011)

Wir sollten es noch `mal probieren.

Gruß

Helge


----------



## Littlejohn (11. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin auch mit dabei.

Bis Später
Jochen


----------



## Ripman (11. Oktober 2011)

17:30Uhr ist bei mir eher nicht zu schaffen, daher schlage ich um 18:00 Uhr dort auf, vorausgesetzt es hagelt nicht ;-))

CU

Jürgen


----------



## Dachma (11. Oktober 2011)

Ich schaff´ es doch nicht bis 17:30 und später macht keine Sinn, da ich keine Lampe habe. Also nicht auf mich warten.

Grüße
Dagmar


----------



## nicoleII (13. Oktober 2011)

Betreff: Feierabendtreff Gonsenheimer Wald

Hat gestern wieder viel Spaß gemacht! Der Nachzügler wurde eingesammelt und defekte Pedale dank eines hilfsbereiten Mifahrers unterwegs ausgetauscht, so dass alle möglichst lange gemeinsam (weiter) fahren konnten - einfach super!
Also morgen wieder um 17:30 Uhr an der Kapelle - wir sehen uns!?
Nicole


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Littlejohn (13. Oktober 2011)

Schöne angenehme Feierabendrunde bei besten Wetter!
Nicole und Helge, Danke für die Begleitung! 

Bis Dienstag

Jochen


----------



## Littlejohn (18. Oktober 2011)

Ich melde mich für heute leider ab.  Bin heute etwas gestreßt...

Wenn Donnerstag wieder gefahren wird, bin ich wieder dabei. 

Bis dann

Jochen


----------



## Ripman (18. Oktober 2011)

Sofern uns nicht noch das Wetter im Stich lässt, bin ich um 18:00 Uhr an der Kapelle.

CU

Jürgen


----------



## Lampenschirm (18. Oktober 2011)

Donnerstag würde ich auch mitfahren.
greetz


----------



## nicoleII (18. Oktober 2011)

War ja schon recht feucht heute und auf dem Heimweg auch echt kalt!...Danke an meine beiden Begleiter&Guides Helge und FrankII (was für ein Luxus! ) Ich fand's wieder richtig gut und freue mich auf die Fortsetzung! Also jetzt erstmal bis Donnerstag um 17:30 Uhr an der Kapelle! 
Nicole


----------



## Lampenschirm (20. Oktober 2011)

schaffe es leider doch nicht rechtzeitig heute  :-(


----------



## nicoleII (23. Oktober 2011)

Lampenschirm schrieb:


> schaffe es leider doch nicht rechtzeitig heute  :-(



Vielleicht klappt es ja in der kommenden (und letzten Woche vor der Zeitumstellung!) noch einmal. Wie immer Di&Do,17:30 an der Kapelle. 
Bis die Tage
Nicole


----------



## Lampenschirm (24. Oktober 2011)

ich gebe alles um die beiden Tage nochmal rechtzeitig von der Arbeit abhauen zu können


----------



## a.nienie (27. Oktober 2011)

also heute 1730? mal gucken.


----------



## nicoleII (27. Oktober 2011)

Sodele, die heutige Feierabendrunde fand in trauter Dreisamkeit statt und war von unserer Seite nun die Letzte im GoWa fÃ¼r dieses Jahr. (Danke noch mal an alle Guides, insbesondere den wahren H., fÃ¼r die schÃ¶nen Touren!!) NÃ¤chsten Dienstag ist in RLP ein Feiertag und am Donnerstag sind wir zum  GoWa-AprÃ¨s-Bike eingeladen, bei dem wir uns alle hoffentlich noch mal wieder sehen!  (http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=550375). 
  Es gibt also eine Woche zur Regeneration und zur Anpassung an die Zeitumstellung, aber danach geht es in anderer Form weiter! Mehr dazu demnÃ¤chst in diesem Theater â¦  (heiÃt: achtet auf neue EintrÃ¤ge in diesem Forum)

  Bis die Tage!
  Nicole

Neues Thema: Winterliche Feierabendrunden Mainz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

